

Facebook accounts from pron.com (hacked by LulzSec) - thefox
http://pastebin.com/mJRNdL7F

======
username3
Facebook says...

 _Your account has been temporarily suspended

A malicious person posted a number of login credentials from various websites
on a public forum. Your email was found in this list. As a security precaution
your account has been temporarily suspended. You will be able to regain access
to your account by completing a number of steps designed to protect your
account.

It is likely that your login credentials were compromised as a result of
entering your password on a website designed to look like Facebook or another
familiar website. This type of attack is known as phishing. If you use the
same login and password combination in multiple places on the internet, you
should make sure to check all your accounts to make sure they have not been
compromised._

Google says...

 _Verify your account

We've detected unusual activity on your account. To immediately restore access
to your account, choose how to verify your account.

For your security, we strongly recommend running anti-virus software on your
computer to detect and remove any malware._

